Ask HN: How do you learn a new concept/programming language/ framework? - Kaladin
======
PaulHoule
One of my secrets is to load reading material onto a tablet and then read it
while doing cardio at the gym. This is very good for things for which book
learning is effective.

If you want to use, say, maven or spring, you will completely destroy yourself
by looking up answers on stackoverflow or google and not understanding how the
system works. If your team does it for a few years they will be up sh1t creek
and have to pay somebody like me $200 an hour.

Read the manual from end to end a few times and then do it again and you will
find systems like this are not so bad when you understand them.

------
endswapper
I use it, and then use it some more. I start with a specific objective and get
that right. After that it's just a matter of getting familiar with the
specific syntax.

------
visarga
I watch a video/course, then do some exercises to get the feeling of it.

